# 1ZPresso users - burr contact point



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

When I first got this a few weeks ago my burr contact point when I fully locked it down was dead on 0

Now, it somewhere between 8 and 9

Is this the burrs bedding in? Did anyone else notice this?

It's not a massive issue but I've had to change my settings to compensate.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

This seasoning effect happens to almost all grinders no matter how expensive they are. Some companies like Niche, Ceado got this into consideration and made re-calibration of the scale possible.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

L&R said:


> This seasoning effect happens to almost all grinders no matter how expensive they are. Some companies like Niche, Ceado got this into consideration and made re-calibration of the scale possible.


 I presumed as much, seem's like a large move but actually it's only 50 microns I think!


----------

